# All-new range rover evoque convertible



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ALL-NEW RANGE ROVER EVOQUE CONVERTIBLE








Bold new Range Rover Evoque Convertible is the world's first luxury compact SUV convertible
◾Exclusive film captures final stage of testing at Land Rover's challenging all-terrain proving ground
◾Full suite of advanced on- and off-road technologies showcased
◾The Convertible for all Seasons will be revealed in November and on sale Spring 2016








Whitley, UK, 05 October 2015 - The All-New Range Rover Evoque Convertible will be the most capable convertible in the world when it debuts in November after completing Land Rover's punishing development and testing programme with flying colours.

Hot on the heels of last week's London takeover, where six full-scale wireframe sculptures showcased Evoque Convertible's elegant design at a series of iconic locations, Land Rover has released a film showcasing its all-terrain credentials.








The footage, released today, shows the world's first luxury compact SUV convertible completing the final phase of testing at Land Rover's legendary Eastnor Castle estate, in Herefordshire, UK. The film demonstrates how Land Rover's engineers have rigorously tested the four-wheel drive Convertible to ensure it delivers customary all-terrain capability.

Mike Cross, Land Rover Chief Engineer, Vehicle Integrity, said: "Land Rover prides itself on being a class leader when it comes to all-terrain capability and the Evoque Convertible is no different. Thanks to a combination of innovative engineering and the application of advanced technologies, Evoque Convertible will deliver a dynamic and assured SUV experience that has been tested around the world. We call it 'The Convertible for all Seasons'."

Land Rover confirmed plans to launch a highly desirable convertible derivative of its multi award-winning Range Rover Evoque at the Geneva Motor Show in March 2015. The bold addition to the range has just completed its extensive development programme and continues Land Rover's tradition for creating and leading new market segments.

Launching in November and making its public debut at the Los Angeles International Auto Show, Evoque Convertible will be on sale in the UK from Spring 2016.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

It's just so wrong !!!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Love the evoque. 
But that is hideous. Why would you even consider making that.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

hmm, on the fence till i see one in the flesh


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Ridiculous thing... what is the point!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Be interesting to see it with the roof up.

Don't really know why it's ridiculous. Pretty much in the same vein as Defender, Wrangler, Vitara soft tops and the 4x4 magazines I've read generally agree that the Evoque is capable enough off road.

Nostalgia only goes so far towards meeting modern day requirements and keeping the balance sheets right.


----------



## Bonzo67 (Aug 19, 2015)

Its an over priced Freelander 2 and personally wouldn't touch one with a barge pole.
I moved away from the brand as they are pricing themselves out of the running now.


----------



## CivicTypeR. (Aug 15, 2010)

thats up there with one of the worst looking things iv seen. just noooooo


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Kill it with fire.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I know a number of people who do a lot of work within the Land Rover dealer network and they make it very clear that the standard of service at dealer level is truly terrible - they are having a good time of it at the moment in terms of product appeal / demand so they believe they can safely upset customers because there will be another along in a minute - shame as the product is better than its ever been


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Just NO!!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Junk - doesn't have the 'stylish' look to it without the roof


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Ugly as sin.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

This is bad news . THIS IS THE BEGINING OF THE END. All those years of being to boast "the best 4x4 by far, G_one,_ destroyed by an owner who doesn't understand the brand its image and the vehicles use .The Wilks brothers will be wheel spinning in their graves .
It will turn one of the most respected off road brands in to a laughing stock .After all if you really need 4x4 capacity you aren't going to use a soft top are you . A Barbie car in the Land Rover sales brochure. I hope the top men who ok'd it have their nuts removed with a blunt spoon .
You may have worked out I don't like it very much
Darren


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

One things for sure it's going to sell, the original evoque is still in demand. From my dealings with the dealers they are ok, they are more helpful than the likes of BMW and Mercedes.

If Land Rover want to survive and build new models then they have to do things like this, so while people might not agree if it secures the future and that of the British work force in many different industries that contribute towards the UK car industry then I say it's a great idea.


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

zippo said:


> This is bad news . THIS IS THE BEGINING OF THE END. All those years of being to boast "the best 4x4 by far, G_one,_ destroyed by an owner who doesn't understand the brand its image and the vehicles use .The Wilks brothers will be wheel spinning in their graves .
> It will turn one of the most respected off road brands in to a laughing stock .After all if you really need 4x4 capacity you aren't going to use a soft top are you . A Barbie car in the Land Rover sales brochure. I hope the top men who ok'd it have their nuts removed with a blunt spoon .
> You may have worked out I don't like it very much
> Darren


It will sell by the bucketload and as for the rest of your comments, you are wrong there as well. They are making stacks of money out of the brand and it's never been more popular

People who needed to drive off road haven't used Land Rovers for about 20 years. They use L200s, Toyotas, Nissan Patrols, basically anything other than Land Rover. The old Land Rovers are too unreliable to depend on for your business and the only people who like Defenders have never had to drive them.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

richtea78 said:


> It will sell by the bucketload and as for the rest of your comments, you are wrong there as well. They are making stacks of money out of the brand and it's never been more popular
> 
> People who needed to drive off road haven't used Land Rovers for about 20 years. They use L200s, Toyotas, Nissan Patrols, basically anything other than Land Rover. The old Land Rovers are too unreliable to depend on for your business and the only people who like Defenders have never had to drive them.


That's not necessarily true, lots of Armies around the world use Defenders with much success and great reliability. They can also be taken apart and rebuilt like Mecanno sets. Old Defenders are sought after bits of kit, with all the complicated electronics on the Jap motors sometimes simple is better

Range Rovers will always sell due their prestige branding and there are often waiting lists on new models, so make you right on their popularity and money making ability.


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Lots of Armies used them in the past. They haven't been popula for years. Even the British Army is replacing them with an Austrian thing. 

I get the impression that JLR would quite happily ditch the Defender permenantly. As for reliability, the Australians have a good saying 

If you want to drive into the desert buy a Land Rover
If you want to drive out again by a Toyota


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Hideous as sin but you can guarantee it will a big seller. Companies need to diversify to survive and grow. Who would have thought we would see a 4 door Porsche or Porsche SUV or a Bentley SUV for that matter? The fact that both Land Rover & Jeep, the two companies most associated with 4wd car, now make 2wd cars, is my case in point. Imagine a 2WD Jeep, WTF. You build what sells, it´s just business. History & heritage doesn´t put food on the table.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Did anyone see the Aston Martin/Paul Hollywood thing earlier?

Said pretty much exactly what a few of us on here were saying, re: there forthcoming suv.

'People say we're selling out, but this is what's going to allow us to carry on making beautiful sports cars.'


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

richtea78 said:


> It will sell by the bucketload and as for the rest of your comments, you are wrong there as well. They are making stacks of money out of the brand and it's never been more popular
> 
> People who needed to drive off road haven't used Land Rovers for about 20 years. They use L200s, Toyotas, Nissan Patrols, basically anything other than Land Rover. The old Land Rovers are too unreliable to depend on for your business and the only people who like Defenders have never had to drive them.


It was just an opinion keep your shirt on . If people are using anything but Land Rovers how ...."_*They are making stacks of money out of the brand and it's never been more popular*_" . Or do people like the idea of the sense of adventure that LR brings to the table. In that its the 4 wheel drive go anywhere and do anything on the Kings road that appeals to them, even if it means mounting the curbstone just to say its been off the tarmac .Or is it giving a lift to a fit bird and her Husky dogs as per Discovery sport commercial
Either way you have your opinion and I have mine . I doubt I'll lose sleep over the car selling by the bucket load or not . I Started to give up on LR at the same time the pictures of the replacement Defender began to circulate. Myself and a lot of others knew then that the LR we loved was going over to a new section of the market with different needs , and the vehicles origins and history were gone or at least slowly changing. The way the company designs its cars and the intended markets LR want to move in to are to an extent shown in the current design vehicles . No off-roading just cruising Rodeo drive, Knightsbridge, Chelsea . Not a hint of mud just 20" rims on road based tires 
Daz


----------

